# can someone explain to me what this " average donation" rider give?



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

because mines on default 90% and I haven't had a SINGLE rider in the days I began driving. I had 2 cancelled (which I assume were folks testing to see if any cars are out there near them or just signed up.) TOTAL of requests

the lower I go, the more rides I can get? huh?

I really need to get a rider ASAP . I wasted half tank looking for riders and don't think I can afford it much longer. Noone told me anything other than check my documents, fist bumped and get text messages saying im good to roll out and pick up people.
lol.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't speak for VA, but I know in MA Uber has significantly more business than Lyft. I average about 10 Uber rides for every 1 Lyft ride.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

In most Lyft cities (some are strict fare scheduled rides like Uber) passengers at the end of a ride will see the suggested fare. They can then move a slider to pay less or more than that suggested amount. Setting your min rate to 90% will mean you should never get a rider that normally pays less than 90% of the suggested rate.

Setting your limit lower may get you more riders, but they may pay less.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Is Virginia a donation area or a set fare area?

If you are in a set fare area the % will not have any effect. Only donation cities need to be concerned with that.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Is Virginia a donation area or a set fare area?
> If you are in a set fare area the % will not have any effect. Only donation cities need to be concerned with that.


In non donation cities, I wish that filter could affect tips. Say a tip % from 1-25%. Although I might not have many rides if I set it over 0%. That still would be cool in a way since you could in effect set your pricing.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

grams777 said:


> In non donation cities, I wish that filter could affect tips. Say a tip % from 1-25%. Although I might not have many rides if I set it over 0%. That still would be cool in a way since you could in effect set your pricing.


 I was wondering about that filter.....anyone know about SD..? I thought the "donation" was a thing of the past and now a regular fare or rate..?


----------



## Chap (Jul 28, 2014)

Is there a list of which places are donation and which are not?


----------

